# A review of Allen Graham's "Beyond the Martial Arts."



## Phil Elmore (Aug 18, 2002)

I've done yet another e-book review, this one of Allen Graham's "Beyond the Martial Arts."  Allen is the president of something called the "International Jurate Federation," a style of which I'd not previously heard.  He's based in Australia.

The review is here.


----------

